
Ask HN: Do you like to see “Back to top” buttons on websites? - jamieweb
I&#x27;m talking about the ones that are pinned to the bottom right and scroll along with you.<p>I use a low mouse sensitivity so they&#x27;re useful for getting back to the top.<p>Do you find them annoying, useful, don&#x27;t care? What about on mobile - I find that they just get in the way there.
======
ktpsns
"Back to top" buttons are a system-in-system effect
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inner-
platform_effect](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inner-platform_effect)) and
clearly an anti-pattern. Scrolling should be handled by the browser and if a
user agent (for instance with a small screen) thinks it is neccessary to give
help for scrolling, it should do so, customizable for the user. This is not
the task of a website.

------
anoncake
Things like that should be browser features.

~~~
wtroughton
I use Vimium plugin to navigate web pages. gg brings to the top of the page
whereas Ctrl + G brings me to the bottom.

~~~
s4vi0r
C-g? Does that also work, or did you mix up G/S-g?

------
__float
I've always wondered about these. I don't care on desktop, because high
velocity scrolling on a MacBook is easy. On mobile, the iOS pattern to tap the
top of the screen is my go-to, I find these buttons to waste valuable screen
real estate.

------
yesenadam
No, don't like them (or anything fixed on screen like that), don't use them.
(I use a desktop computer only) They're possibly worse (because not removable)
than windows that pop up saying Subscribe? Cookies? etc which all always get a
big NO from me.

~~~
zzo38computer
Like you, I also hate it (which I mentioned already). However, often it can be
removed by adding user CSS (if you use a browser or extension that supports
that) (which I did not mention already).

------
drngdds
I don't think I've ever used one because I usually have a home key. When I
don't, I just swipe up.

------
PavlovsCat
When I want to go up, I have already pressed the home key on the keyboard
before I can think of looking for something to click.

------
rchaud
Depends on the page design and target user. For lengthy, multi-section pages,
a "Back to Top" can be helpful, but it'd be better if there was a fixed Table
of Contents with links to the sections of the page. Otherwise, I always have
the Home/End buttons.

On mobile, page should be designed such that the button is easy to reach,
visible and not blocked by or blocking the text. For a button placed on the
bottom right of the page, the body content should be set up so there's a
little extra padding on the right. This way, there's a clear visual separation
between the text and the button.

------
askafriend
I just always use the "CMD-Up" shortcut on Mac so the "Back to top" buttons
feel like visual clutter once you've learned the keyboard shortcut.

------
camtarn
Annoying, yes. If I'm on desktop and I want to get back to the top, I'll flick
my scroll wheel or hit the Home button. On mobile I'll just flick the screen.

------
CM30
I just don't care about them. They don't harm anything, I just never really
need a link to go back to the top of the page, so I barely notice their
existence.

------
anoncoward111
I use back to top heavily on 4chan for very long threads.

However, I would prefer the site just be minimally designed, so one fast flick
of the screen returns to top.

------
dexterw10
If you accidentally click on that button while you are amid reading or
something....it can be a great frustration as it will land you to the top. So,
sometimes I too find "back to top buttons" frustrating.

------
sergiotapia
What I do is just press the Home key. I have literally never used one of those
back to top buttons.

------
sylvanhughes
Love it!! When I don't see one, I actually get frustrated. Especially when
it's a super long multi-section landing page.

------
zzo38computer
No, I don't like it. I push the "home" key to get back to the top.

------
MiddleEndian
Occasionally useful on mobile for giant pages. Useless on devices with
keyboards.

------
md8
I use them very often.

------
t-3
On desktop - no, I use qutebrowser or firefox/vim vixen. On mobile: Yes. I
have fat fingers and find gestures both difficult and unintuitive.

------
bhengaij
I find them very important on phone, hate elsewhere.

